# Add program to "open with" menu



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I upgraded to the latest version of Avidemux and now the program doesn't show up in the "open with" menu when I right-click video files. I've already tried adding avidemux.exe to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXPLORER\FILEEXTS\.mkv

...for MKV's, but that did nothing at all. I'm not sure if this is relevant, but Avidemux does not show up in my list of Default Programs in the Control Panel.

Anything else I should try? TIA.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

when you right click on the file open with then choose another app.

if not listed in the list click more apps then scroll down it should say look for another app on this pc might say something different as i'm on windows 10

then select use this program to open mkv files.


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's what I'm saying, it's not in the list when I right click. It's there if I go to Choose default program, but I don't want to have to bring up another screen. It should be in the context menu.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What Steve said, you need to manually navigate to the .EXE of the file and from the next time, it will be available in the list..


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've done that, and I'm afraid it doesn't get added to the list. Even tried setting the default program to Avidemux and then back to VLC, but Avidemux is still not in my Open with list.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

When you do this for the first time, check the box which says always open this file type with this application, then it will display in the list..

The app that you're using, is installed or is it a portable/exe version ?


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked the box and no dice. It's a fully-installed app in my Program Files folder.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

So if you've checked the box, what happens the next time you directly open the file ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nevermore0 said:


> I upgraded to the latest version of Avidemux and now the program doesn't show up in the "open with" menu when I right-click video files. I've already tried adding avidemux.exe to:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXPLORER\FILEEXTS\.mkv
> 
> ...


Actually you should check under Settings, Apps as Apps do not show generally under Installed Programs and it might have been installed as an App.


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

tristar said:


> So if you've checked the box, what happens the next time you directly open the file ?


If I set Avidemux to be the default program then the video files open up in Avidemux when I double click on them. But I want VLC to be default.



Rich-M said:


> Actually you should check under Settings, Apps as Apps do not show generally under Installed Programs and it might have been installed as an App.


I'm not sure which Settings menu you're talking about, but I found a list that shows the size of my Apps like News and Sports, and Avidemux is not listed.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Avidemux and that hasn't helped. I know there's a way to do this through the registry, but I can't remember how it's done.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have you tried creating a key in Regedit and adding *Avidemux.exe *to the *ContextMenuHandlers menu*? https://www.wikihow.com/Add-New-Options-to-Right-Click-Menu-in-Windows


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Never mind "settings" I forgot this is Windows 8.1


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Have you tried creating a key in Regedit and adding *Avidemux.exe *to the *ContextMenuHandlers menu*? https://www.wikihow.com/Add-New-Options-to-Right-Click-Menu-in-Windows


This seems like it'll add Avidemux to my context menu every time I right click. I only want to add it to the Open With submenu when clicking on video files.


----------

